# firefox blocking contents



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

Ok, for some reason, Firefox is not displaying my website correctly. It is a cafepress store, could that be problem? Should I be posting this on Cafepress instead???? I was hoping someone here could help with this question. In my opinion, I think it is the way I have been coding my website (HTML). Does firefox require something special???


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Ricky, I am not at my main computer so I can't see what Firefox is doing. I usually code for Firefox and fix for IE.


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks Eric... uh... how different is the coding for firefox and IE? Newbie like me wouldn't know. I understand it is something we can't change.... should I learn a new way to build my store????


----------



## The T Shirt Man (Aug 29, 2006)

You have your images as PNG's and they are hosted somewhere else so they take an age to download. Not sure if thats why, but its certainly not good from a visitor point of view.

Having a quick look at your code there is loads of javascript, maybe its not supported in firefox.


----------



## SeasonEnds (Sep 9, 2007)

Well firefox supports javascript. When I get home I will check it out. Usually it is just minor placement issues that Firefox and IE have.


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

All the images are saved as PNG and yes, I am using photobucket to host my images... when I get home, I'll try saving them in BMP format to see how it comes out. I don't firefox at work and all my files are at home. I think it has to more to do with the way I code.... When I separated my sections, I use this in my coding:



Would that type of coding be enough to have firefox block it?


----------



## woodchuck (Feb 13, 2008)

It looks like your comment tags aren't working right.
Some are like this and
others are like this .

Basically nothing below the open comment tag "". In your case, you
left a few comment tags open. When you closed it,
the items start showing up again.

Try this...

Change and all your
similar comments to this 

Should fix the issue. BTW... nice.



LC


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

Could someone with firefox try again now to see if it is happening now? I went in to fix all the open comment tags...


----------



## hammered (Apr 14, 2006)

Works fine for me.


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

woodchuck said:


> Change and all your
> similar comments to this


Woodchuck... hey thanks for the advice... changed them and checked them at Test your web design in different browsers - Browsershots... my site is working in all browsers now.... wow.. I didn't think my tag mattered but apparently it does... *breathes sigh of relief*... I am glad I didn't have to do a bunch of changes.... I put a lot of hours into constructing the website and designing my tshirts... if I had to do it all over again, I would've yelled.... Thanks everyone for all of your help... it is greatly appreciated... could someone with firefox or any other browser double check for me??? . I am a newbie at HTML (as if you all didn't know that already).... Thanks a bunch!!!


----------



## woodchuck (Feb 13, 2008)

No problem... looks good in firefox now.



LC


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

woodchuck said:


> No problem... looks good in firefox now.
> 
> 
> 
> LC


 
THANX!!!! You guys are Grrrrrrreat!!!


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

I have a similar problem but it's with IE. It cuts off my music on my website, but with firefox It works GREAT.


----------



## Thao1mage (Aug 21, 2007)

Hmmmm... that certainly is mysterious... I have no clue on how to work with music and html. I hope the people on here can help you out with that.... because I had a hard time just getting my website to work for firefox... turns out, it was a minor tag error.... Glad that it is fixed now.... I do hope someone can offer you the help you need Romane.


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

Thao1mage said:


> Hmmmm... that certainly is mysterious... I have no clue on how to work with music and html. I hope the people on here can help you out with that.... because I had a hard time just getting my website to work for firefox... turns out, it was a minor tag error.... Glad that it is fixed now.... I do hope someone can offer you the help you need Romane.


Its cool I called Microsoft and they explained it to me. I wanted to personally talk to Bill but they told me he retired. Lol but seriously Microsoft didn't help me much at all.


----------



## woodchuck (Feb 13, 2008)

It's playing the full songs for me. Can you
play flash audio files from other websites
on your computer?

If not, it could be your browser settings in
IE. In your browser, go to Tools -> Internet
Options -> Privacy... mine is set to medium.

Maybe this will work.



LC


----------



## cancelledbyrequest (Jul 18, 2007)

woodchuck said:


> It's playing the full songs for me. Can you
> play flash audio files from other websites
> on your computer?
> 
> ...


Well woodchuck.................. YOUR AWESOME THANKS MAN/WOMAN. It's working now


----------

